
Lisp and Persistent Data - "relational databases are some kind of sinister death cult" - nickb
http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.lisp/msg/20faf1d2a5a3a97c?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
======
dappelbaum
Thats funny! Relational databases work for many computing problems, and i
don't even think of it as that cultish. If you want to access data but don't
know how its going to be accessed until run time (i.e., if you need to search
records based on any number of parameters), a relational database makes sense.

Also, the people he should be scared of are VAX people, not RDB people.

